# nikon flash with canon body



## chris21908 (Oct 26, 2008)

this might be a dumb question but is it possible to fire off sb 28 flashes with a wireless transmitter and receiver even though il be triggering it off with a canon camera? i already know that it probably wont work if i actually attach the sb28 flash to a canon body. i just want to know if it would still work.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 26, 2008)

Will work wireless, but do not connect it to the body.  Different voltages!


----------



## Garbz (Oct 26, 2008)

Different Voltages? Hardly. Nikon were one of the first to use low voltage triggering. And different voltages doesn't matter because all the camera does is effectively short the flash sync terminal on the flash. Providing the voltages are under 6V (which the SB-28 is) there should be no issue. 

This should make the point that wireless will work perfectly fine. Triggering a flash is a very simple process and providing you don't add any fancy TTL or other communications to it, it is entirely brand independent.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 27, 2008)

Some Canon digitals are only good for *6* volts maximum. Older Nikon bodies are good for 250v, some newer ones are good only to 12v max triggering voltages.

I checked a list and SB-28 was listed at being from a low of 1.5V to a high of 3.8 volts. So yes he should be safe. But its far from a general statement that yes you can do it without first checking to make sure!  Off camera definately be fine.

Matter of fact there are some Nikon compatiable and Canon BRAND flashes that will absolutely destroy his flash circuit as their flash triggering voltages are well over 200v!! Of course there are units made for film bodies and not new digital bodies. But it just makes the point that you do need to be cautious as there are differences!


----------



## table1349 (Oct 27, 2008)

chris21908 said:


> this might be a dumb question but is it possible to fire off sb 28 flashes with a wireless transmitter and receiver even though il be triggering it off with a canon camera? i already know that it probably wont work if i actually attach the sb28 flash to a canon body. i just want to know if it would still work.



Pocket Wizards are your friend.  An expensive friend but still a friend.  Works fine.


----------

